# Windstopper reparieren



## Eisbär (21. November 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

gestern habe ich es endlich getan, ich habe mir trotz des meiner Meinung nach astronomischen Preises von normalerweise 129â¬    und reduziert immernoch 90â¬ eine Windstopper Hose von Gore gekauft.

Heute war die erste Ausfahrt und ich muÃ sagen, das Ding ist echt gut.

Doch dann ist es leider passiert:
Ich bin auf dem einzigen, kurzen, AsphaltstÃ¼ck auf der Tour beim Abbiegen auf eisglatter StraÃe weggerutscht und habe mir am Knie ein Loch in die Hose gerissen  
Zum GlÃ¼ck ist nut die ÃuÃere Lage beschÃ¤digt und das Loch geht nicht durch. Trotzden iast das natÃ¼rlich super Ã¤rgerlich.   

Kennt Ihr ne MÃ¶glichkeit das Ganze zu reparieren (meinertwegen auch mit nem Flicken). Welchen Kleber wÃ¼rdet Ihr dazu empfehlen?

Danke schonmal

EisbÃ¤r


----------



## gnss (21. November 2004)

geht das nicht mit nadel und faden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (21. November 2004)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> geht das nicht mit nadel und faden?



Naja, die oberste Lage ist schun auf ca. 3x3cm ziemlich zerfetzt. Das muß was drüber und ich denke, daß man das am besten klebt.


----------



## Dædalus (21. November 2004)

Ich bin vor einem Jahr mal über sog. "Goretex-Flicken" gestolpert.. Zum Aufnähen wie Patches.. Obs toll aussieht, ist ne andre Frage, aber eine Lösung ists sicher.

D


----------



## IPC -SIR- (22. November 2004)

hier gibt es diese Reparaturflicken:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mk_08102&GTID=b4f2861c19beb5d8d90a992c0faa564f

SIR


----------



## mtboma (22. November 2004)

Hi, ich habe solche sachen von Berufswegen mal repariert. Am besten ist du nimmst ein Stück Elastan von einer alten Rennhose also den dünnen schwarzen Stoff der schön elastisch ist. Vom Umriss jeweils nen 1cm grösser ist als deinen schadhafte Stelle und Nähst das ganze vorsichtig Verstürzt auf. Vorteil die Stelle bleibt elastisch. Der Gore Flicken ist bocksteif und eignet sich nicht für eine Reperatur am Knie. Die Flickstelle muss elastisch bleiben, sonst reist es gleich wieder auf. Vieleicht hast du ja ne Mammi oder Omi, die gut nähen kann, dann ist das schnell repariert.   

Gutes gelingen

Mtb Oma

kim


----------



## Effendi Sahib (22. November 2004)

Odr Du probierst mal das "Nähpulver" (aus der Fernsehwerbung). Das sind zerschredderte PVC-Fasern (oder ähnliches Material), die beim Bügeln schmelzen und sich zu ganz vielen PVC-Fasern verbinden.

Ich hab mir sowas günstig bei einem einschlägig bekannten Auktionshaus besorgt. Ist bedeutend günstiger als in den TV-Shops und funktioniert wirklich   

So habe ich auch einen Riss im Ärmel meiner Lederjacke repariert, wo man zum Nähen das Futter vom Ärmel hätte auftrennen müssen und dann trotzdem Frankensteinmäßige "Narben" gesehen hätte ...


----------



## Beff1 (22. November 2004)

....oder Du frägst mal in einer Näherei nach...die sollten sich mit sowas ja auskennen.


----------



## polo (22. November 2004)

billig und hält (und sieht ******* aus  )


----------



## tremola (22. November 2004)

Halloele,

wenn Du es wirklich professionell repariert haben willst wende Dich doch mal an einen Gore Tex Reparatur Service. Ich habe meine Motorradklamotten bei Heike Reparatur Service machen lassen. Allerdings war der Schaden auch etwas groesser nachdem ich mit ca. 100 einen Abflug gemacht habe.

Reischenbeck Heike Reparaturdienst (0 81 71) 48 09 85   
  Wolfratshausen 

Herzliche Gruesse

Ralf


----------



## masterali (22. November 2004)

hier wird glaube ich was verwechselt!!

Windstopper ist eine winddichte Membran die zu 100 % winddicht ist
Goretex ist eine wasserdicht aber trotzdem atmungsaktive Membran die aber nicht richtig winddicht ist!!

Windstopper hat mit Goretex nix zu tun 

Der Hersteller der Hose ist Gore Bike Wear! Gore Tex is ne Firma die die Membran an Hersteller wie Gore Bike Wear verkaufen. 

Die neueste Membran die beide System vereint nennt sich übrigens SoftShell!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (23. November 2004)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Gore-Tex, Windstopper und SoftShell sind alle von Gore.

Gore-Tex ist dafür entwickelt extrem wasserdicht und "etwas" atmungsaktiv zu sein.
Windstopper ist dafür entwickelt winddicht und atmungsaktiv zu sein.
Windstopper SoftShell ist im unterschied zu Windstopper *elastisch* und *robuster*.

Die Funktionsfasern gibt es in 2lagiger und 3lagiger Ausführung.
Bei der 2lagigen ist die Membran auf der Innenseite des Oberstoffes angebracht und ist normalerweise durch einen Netzstoff geschützt.
Die 3lagige Ausführung hat statt dem Netzstoff ein fest mit dem Oberstoff verbundenes Futter.


----------



## IPC -SIR- (23. November 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Die neueste Membran die beide System vereint nennt sich übrigens SoftShell!!



Nicht ganz.

SoftShell ist ein Überbegriff wie zum Beispiel auch Funktionsjacke oder Fleece. (die aber alle aus unterschiedlichen Materialien zB. GoreTex, Apex, Hyvent, Sympatex, usw. hergestellt sein können)

Softshell
gehören zu einer jungen Bekleidungsgeneration, deren erstaunlich weit gefächertes Spektrum, die Leistungsfähigkeit von high-tech Geweben einmal mehr zu Tage fördert. Softshells legen zu Grunde, dass die Wenigsten sich bei wirklich hanebüchenem Wetter auf Tour machen, sondern in den häufigsten Fällen zumindest starke Niederschläge abwarten und sind die Alternative zum klassischen Zwiebelprinzip. Stichwörter wie weich (textil), elastisch, bewegungsfreundlich, winddicht und hohe Atmungsaktivität umschreiben einen Alleskönner, der tatsächlich rund 85% der Anforderungen draußen abdeckt und den die Amerikaner kurz und knapp als 85% Jacket betiteln.

Softshells kombinieren die äußere und mittlere Bekleidungsschicht in einem Produkt: wo sonst die Funktionsfähigkeit zweier (insgesamt schwerere) Schichten gefragt war, ist eine leichte Lösung gefunden. Tragekomfort und Gepäckvolumen profitieren davon deutlich.

Rein äußerlich handelt es sich um ganz normale Stoffjacken, aber eben robuster: sie bieten Rucksackgurten Paroli, wehren Nässe ab, halten das Körperklima konstant und bieten durch Elastizität Bewegungsspielraum. Darunter gehört maximal ein leichtes Fleece, mehr nicht. Folglich eignen sich Softshells für Frischluftaktivitäten, bei denen sperrige Winterjacken hinderlich sind, dennoch widerstandsfähiger Oberstoff ratsam ist und Niederschlag idR. gar nicht oder als Schnee vom Himmel fällt.

Wer Softshells einordnen möchte, steckt sie in die Funktionsnische zwischen Fleece und fester Wetterschutzjacke: sie sind viel winddichter als Fleece (wärmer), aber nicht 100%ig wasserdicht wie Wetterschutzjacken, dafür (und das ist entscheidend) deutlich atmungsaktiver.

Materialien
Es gibt ein Grundprinzip: außen ein textiles, abriebfestes Gewebe, innen feuchtigkeitleitender feiner Velours (wahlweise Fleece etc.). Unterschiede finden sich in den Feinheiten des Materials bzw. der Gesamtkonstruktion: die Funktion kann aus dem puren Gewebe resultieren oder aber auf einem Laminat basieren. Laminat-Konstruktionen beinhalten eine Membran (siehe Windstopper Softshell) und sind dadurch idR. wärmer, weil die Körpertemperatur eine weitere Barriere durchqueren muss.

Gore Windstopper Softshell
...ist im winddichten Bereich sicherlich der geläufigste Begriff. Es gibt zahlreiche Varianten, die allesamt wie 3-schichtige Sandwichs aufgebaut sind: (leicht elastischer) Oberstoff, Windstopper Membran und (Netz-)Futter.


----------



## J-CooP (23. November 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird glaube ich was verwechselt!!
> 
> Windstopper ist eine winddichte Membran die zu 100 % winddicht ist
> Goretex ist eine wasserdicht aber trotzdem atmungsaktive Membran die aber nicht richtig winddicht ist!!
> ...



Gore Windstopper hat sehr wohl etwas mit Goretex zu tun, denn es ist nichts weiter als eine "gedehnte" Goretex Membran. Durchs dehnen werden die Poren größer, die Atmungsaktivität steigt, aber die Wasserdichtigkeit sinkt.

Desweiteren ist Gore die Firma und Gore Bike Wear gehört zu Gore.


----------



## atua (1. Dezember 2004)

ich hab mir auch mal meine windstopper jacke  zerrissen. meine tante (schneiderin) das des irgendwie geklebt.(irgendwie ganz speziell) ist immer noch wasser/winddicht.


----------



## nomoresecrets (10. Januar 2005)

heyho, kannst du deine tante mal fragen wie die da gemacht hat ...

hab dank nassem laub + +kurve + fahren wie ein hirni mir jetzt an der schulter auch nen ca 1x1cm großes loch in die jacke eingerissen    und nu bin ich am suchen nach einer preiswerten und einfachen lösung für dieses problem


----------



## GTruni (13. Januar 2005)

Hatte mal eine ähnliche Situation, neue Hose -> Sturz -> Hose kaputt.

Lösung:  Hosen + Schere - Beine =  Jeans Shorts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nomoresecrets (16. Januar 2005)

macht sich bei nem loch aufm schulterblatt eher doof


----------

